# In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)



## PCGH_Carsten (16. Mai 2017)

*In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Moin!

In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr am PC? Üblicherweise ist die meistgenutzte Auflösung die native des Monitors. Wer fast immer mit einer Downsampling-Auflösung spielt, gibt bitte diese an.

Eure Ergebnisse haben großes Gewicht, denn sie bestimmen mit, wie wir in den kommenden Monaten Grafikkarten testen.

2016er-Umfrage
2015er-Umfrage


----------



## Ion (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Nativ sind es nur 1920x1080, aber dank DSR sind es in den meisten Spielen 2560x1440 
Der Trend dürfte langsam wirklich Richtung 4K gehen, dennoch glaube ich, dass wir selbst 2020 noch viele User mit FullHD sehen werden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[x] 4K-DCI auf 31 Zoll

Seit genau 1,5 Jahren und sehr zufrieden mit der "Fidelity".  Gegenüber 2.560 × 1.600 auf 30 Zoll ist zwar oben und unten etwas Bildfläche verloren gegangen, aber das Übrige ist sehr fein und angenehm breit.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## _Berge_ (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[x] 2560x1440 nativ seit 1,5 Jahren auf 27" 

Zweitmonitor mit 1920x1080 auch 27"


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Immer noch stinkige 1080p. Aber niemals mehr unter 120 Hertz (wenn ich nicht dafür bezahlt werde, sprich im Verlag) - und ich warte geduldig auf die ersten 120-Hz-UHDs, die meine sonstigen Anforderungen erfüllen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

UHD-Monitor, mangels Grafikpower spiele ich aber meistens in Full HD.


----------



## RavionHD (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Native 1440P.


----------



## HisN (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[X] UHD
Seit ich den 40" UHD-Monitor habe, schaue ich die beiden 30" 2560x1600er und das Triple-FHD-Set nicht mehr mit dem Arsch an.
Ich persönlich kann es nicht ganz verstehen warum man sich an WQHD oder FHD klammert ...

Wobei ich auch gerne mal in 3820x1648 (21:9 zocke) ... aber nicht immer^^


----------



## Saguya (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Spiele nur noch in 3440x1440, 21:9 ist halt schon ein geiles Format zum zocken


----------



## buggs001 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

zwar "nur" FHD dafür bis 144Hz


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[X] 1920x1200


----------



## RavionHD (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



HisN schrieb:


> [X] UHD
> Seit ich den 40" UHD-Monitor habe, schaue ich die beiden 30" 2560x1600er und das Triple-FHD-Set nicht mehr mit dem Arsch an.
> Ich persönlich kann es nicht ganz verstehen warum man sich an WQHD oder FHD klammert ...



Weil für 4K fehlt es den Meisten an Leistung.
Selbst mit einer übertakteten GTX1080ti hat man in 4K nicht die gleiche Framerate bei gleicher Grafik wie eine übertaktete GTX980ti in 1440P.


----------



## HisN (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Dafür braucht man in 4K die ganzen Weichmatsch Filter nicht mehr^^
Und die Regler in den Games sind doch genau dafür da ... die FPS den eigenen Vorstellungen/Hardware anpassen.


----------



## RavionHD (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



HisN schrieb:


> Dafür braucht man in 4K die ganzen Weichmatsch Filter nicht mehr^^
> Und die Regler in den Games sind doch genau dafür da ... die FPS den eigenen Vorstellungen/Hardware anpassen.



Ich persönlich möchte nur sehr ungerne bei einer neuen Grafikkarte die Details reduzieren.


----------



## HisN (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Ulta in WQHD oder High in UHD macht von den FPS kaum einen Unterschied. Spielt sich nur im Kopf der User ab 

Bild: crysis3_2015_03_28_10n1ujd.jpg - abload.de
Bild: crysis3_2015_03_28_00broaf.jpg - abload.de


----------



## RavionHD (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Es geht mir nicht um @max Settings, ich spiele sehr aufwendige Spiele meist selber oft eher in einem Mix aus High und Ultra um 60 FPS zu garantieren.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Tatsächlich 2160x1200, gefühlt aber 640x480 = VR . Aber geht ab 
 Also: | X | Ich fühle mich verpixelt / geistig überfordert


----------



## Pisaopfer (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

1.920 × 1.080 @60Hz
Bis zum nächsten Moni ...


----------



## der_yappi (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

1920*1200
Mir gefällt 16:10 einfach besser als 16:9


----------



## Nenharma (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

3x FHD, einmal davon aber mit Freesync auf 75hz, bald wird noch zugunsten eines 144hz getauscht.

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Mai 2017)

Überwiegend in 3840×2160, aber ich muss auch nicht jeden neuen Grafikblender spielen, meine Spiele sind überwiegend älter oder benötigen keine absurd hohe Grafikleistung.
Die Spiele die moderner und eine große Herausforderung für die GPU darstellen spiele ich mit 2560×1440, wenn das Spiel nicht grottig Programmiert wurde merke ich nur relativ wenig unterschied.
Von mehreren Bildschirmen und Dynamic Super Resolution halte ich nicht viel, ein großer guter Bildschirm empfinde ich als deutlich Qualitativer.
Wer zum Kuckuck kann drei mal UHD befeuern, welche Spiel kann man damit spielen? (Nicht vergessen, die Umfrage bezieht sich explizit auf Spiele, nicht das da jemand quer schießt)


----------



## HisN (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

3xUHD hab ich per DSR ausprobiert.
Ist z.b. für zwei Titan X Maxwell gar kein Problem in moderaten Settings 60 FPS in GTA5 zu stemmen.

(Immer daran denken, Maxwell ist "überholt^^)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QoZdpHGrpPU:6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Ich nutze einen WQHD Monitor,das heißt aber nicht das ich auch jene native Auflösung in Spiele nutze.
Aus dem grund weil ich eine in die Jahre gekommende alte GTX770GTX mit 2 GB Vram nutze und das je nach Spiel leicht an ihre grenzen kommt je nach Grafiksettings in Game.
Obwohl ich nur noch Strategie Games und keine aufwendigen 3D Spiele dadelle warte ich noch ab bis AMD Vega erscheint.Dann könnte es auch endlich preislich attraktiver zu den
jetzigen Nvidia 1070/80er werden.Wenn entsprechende konkurenz Produkten erscheinen und die Preise je nach dem angepasst werden(Nvidia) oder es wird diesmal eine AMD Karte werden.
Ich gehe einen mittelweg was Auflösung und Graffiksettings(hoch mit kompromissen) mit 1.280 × 1.024/960 mit der Karte.
Doch mit der nähsten Karte die ich haben werde in naher zukunft,könnte ich wieder mal lust bekommen meine alte Gaming Sammlung auszugraben und ne runde Crysis oder was anderes zu daddeln.

grüßße Brex


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[X] 2.880 × 1.620 mittels VSR

FHD versaut mir persönlich einfach viele moderne Spiele, weil die ganzen Details im flimmrigen Pixelmatsch verloren gehen. Wäre meine 480 OC nicht i.d.R. viel zu lahm dafür, würde ich direkt auf UHD-VSR gehen. Kommt Zeit, kommt Vega. Evtl. wird auch nächstes Jahr direkt auf natives UHD mit 120/144 Hz gewechselt, wenn es bezahlbare Karten ~500€ für UHD gibt.


----------



## Donner123 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

FHD mit 60 Hz. Dieses Jahr solls aber ein neuer noch werden, dann wohl WQHD mit 144 Hz.


----------



## hanfi104 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

UHD seit 2014


----------



## CSOger (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Full HD @144 Hz.
Höhere Auflösungen gut und schön aber für mich nix mehr unter 120Hz und mindestens 27 Zoll.
Mal schauen was die nächste Zeit so kommt.
G-Sync oder FreeSync spielt ja auch eine Rolle beim nächsten Monitor/Graka Kauf.


----------



## Hoegaardener (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Haengt wirklich vom Spiel ab, und natuerlich performance. Bei "schnellen" Spielen oder mit rotierenden Kameransichten vorzugsweise  3440x1440, 21:9 mit 100Hz, laeuft mit G-sync meistens extreme fluessig, zB Speed, Doom, SE 4.   Bei langsameren Spielen mit viel Atmosphaere ziehe ich den groesseren 4k TV vor. Aktuelles Beispiel ist Prey.


----------



## BikeRider (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[x] 1.920 × 1.200
Es Lebe 16:10


----------



## FlyingPC (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

FullHD@144Hz <- Möchte ich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

1.920 × 1.080 immer.


----------



## Rarek (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

ich bin noch einer der wenigen 1680x1050 Ritter 
aber an meinem Arbeits PC steht "zwangsmäßig" 2x FHD rum - eventuell werde ich mir mal demnächst auch etwas neues für die Spielekiste leisten ^^


----------



## festplatte33 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

2.560 × 1.440 gefällt mir am besten


----------



## GEChun (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

2560x1440!

1080p war gestern


Jede Entwicklung der Auflösungen darüber wird aber mit Spannung beobachtet.
Gerade wenn HDR jetzt Marktreif wird!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

2560x1440 immer nur 60 Hz


----------



## Rolk (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

2560 x 1440

Seit kurzem sogar nativ.


----------



## Bariphone (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

2560x1440

noch nicht nativ. ann mich so schwer entscheiden, welchen Moni ich nehmen soll, WQHD? UHD? oder dann gleich HDR?


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Bei mir ist es auch FHD aber mit 120Hz.
Nutze gelegentlich auch die Turbo 240Hz Technologie von meinem EIZO Monitor.


----------



## egert217 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

1440p auf meiem guten alten dell 25"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[x] 2560x1440


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[x] 2560x1440 nativ seit bald 3 Jahren auf 27"
Die 27" werden allmählich etwas klein, besonders wenn ich mal auf meine 55" Glotze (KS9090) ausweiche bzw. diese einspanne. Ich hoffe doch daher mal auf bald verfügbare, große 4K-Monis mit 144Hz, HDR(fakeless^^) & wenn es noch geht mit GSync...


----------



## Klutten (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

3840 x 1600 Pixel auf einem 38" LG-Monitor


----------



## poweruser181 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

4k. Fps sind mir nicht ganz so wichtig, solange ich meine 1080 mit schönen Grafikdetails quälen kann.


----------



## lyriks (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

1920 x 1080 @144Hz
Wenn die 4K Displays inkl. hoher Hertz Zahl bezahlbar werden, dann bin ich auch mit dabei bei 4k


----------



## wtfNow (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Einmal 4K immer 4K
144Hz sind sekundär.


----------



## Gyngo (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Noch in 1080p und 144Hz wird bald dann aufgerüstet auf 4k und 144Hz


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[x] 3840×2160 dsr @acerxb270hu (monitor),
4k@60hz tv

Per Dsr geht's in manchen spielen bis zu 15360×8640.  Das Dsr Tool ist schon eine super Erfindung.


----------



## Todesklinge (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



Saguya schrieb:


> Spiele nur noch in 3440x1440, 21:9 ist halt schon ein geiles Format zum zocken



Bei mir das gleiche, eben die native Monitorauflösung


----------



## RRe36 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[x] 3840x2160
Weil ich es will und mit meiner 980Ti immer noch kann 
Der LG 27" UHD will ja genutzt werden.

Btw.: Weiß jemand wo so die Schwelle für Pixelfehler liegt. Hab nämlich 3-4, welche nur zu sehen sind wenn man ganz nah ran geht und auch nur bei Helligkeiten zwischen Schwarz und so geschätzt 15-20% des Maximums. Würde mich mal interessieren falls da welche dazu kommen.


----------



## HisN (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Lexikon Monitor | Pixelfehlerklassen
Da sind die Erläuterungen zu den Pixelfehlerklassen, und dann schauste mal welche Dein Monitor hat.

Ob es da ein "Ermessen" gibt .... entweder sie sind da, oder nicht^^


----------



## Supes (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

FullHD auf 24"! ... mangels Bildschirm für mehr und evtl. auch wegen nicht passender Hardware, aber das kann ich ja gar nicht erst testen. Vielleicht auch besser so, sonst ärgert es mich nur, wenn es nicht geht. 

Aber mal eine Frage an alle, die riesige Bildschirme nutzen: Wie weit hockt ihr denn davon weg? Dass es mit einem 27er noch mit normalen Schreibtisch-Bildschirm-Abstand (ca. <=0,5m) klappt, okay. Aber bei deutlich über 30" - muss man da nicht weiter weg sein, alleine schon, um überhaupt den ganzen Bildschirm im Blick zu haben?


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[x] 3.440 × 1.440

auf 34 Zoll bei 60hz und Freesync.

Bin super zufrieden  Lediglich meine Graka könnte bei Grafikbomben aka TW3 etwas schneller sein.


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[x] 5.176 × 1.044  zusammen mit der 7970

(3x 1680 22Zoll)


----------



## DataDino (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

1.920 × 1.080

Überwiegend FullHD. Bei älteren Titeln nutze ich aber auch ganz gerne Downsampling. Mir reicht FullHD vollkommen. Dann muss ich auch bei Grakas nicht so tief in die Tasche greifen. Und da ich eh mehr arbeite als Spiele, sind meine Ansprüche auch nicht mehr so hoch wie früher ^^


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

6000x1080
1920x1080 mit SSAA
2160x1200 mit SSAA


----------



## teachmeluv (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Bin jahrelang mit einem 22" mit 1680x1050@120Hz Auflösung gut gefahren, für mich war die 'Aufrüstung' auf FullHD@144Hz dennoch spürbar. Zudem hat die alte Möhre schon stark gebrummt und wäre sicherlich jederzeit abgesprungen.

Ich bereue es nicht, in 4K Zeiten noch auf FHD zu stagnieren; war am Ende auch einfach eine Preisfrage 

Von daher

[X] 1920x1080@144Hz angetrieben von einer GTX 1070


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[X]UHD
Was sonst?


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[x]3840 x 2160

Da haben die beiden Titanen genug zu tun.
Wird auch Zeit das bessere Monitore kommen.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[x] 3 × Full HD (5760x1080)

Auf 3x 27" Curved Monitoren. Für 3x WQHD oder gar UHD sind meine Grafikkarten leider bisher zu schwach.


----------



## Andrea1992 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

1.920 × 1.080

Die Leistung, die man für 4K zocken braucht finde ich noch ziemlich hoch... außerdem ist da das Problem mit dem geringen Hertz-Wert. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie die Erfahrungen der 4k Gamer hier sind.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Man hat in den wenigsten Spiele UHD/Ultra durchgehend 60 fps. Aber bis jetzt fand ich kein Spiel unspielbar mit meiner Titan Xp.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Mai 2017)

*In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Ich zocke seit 2015 in nativem UHD. Damals noch mit 2 GTX780Ti. Aber mittlerweile kann man auch ohne SLI gut in UHD zocken. Meine 1080Ti hat dafür sowohl ausreichend Leistung als auch genug VRAM.


----------



## Dragonskull (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[x] 1920 x 1080 @ 24 Zoll

Mich würde ja ein 4k-Display mit mindestens 27 Zoll, besser sogar 30 - 32 Zoll, reizen. Das Problem ist nur mit dem teuren Display alleine ist es nicht getan, die Grafikkarte müsste dann auch deutlich potenter sein. So bleibt es also vorerst bei Full HD, bis die Preise für solche Hardware sich deutlich reduziert haben.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Mai 2017)

HisN schrieb:
			
		

> 3xUHD hab ich per DSR ausprobiert.
> Ist z.b. für zwei Titan X Maxwell gar kein Problem in moderaten Settings 60 FPS in GTA5 zu stemmen.
> [...]


Danke für die Antwort.
Verstehe, man muss mehrere Tausend €uro ausgeben um es realisieren zu können, rein Technisch also machbar, *aber* meine frage inkludierte weiterhin das Wörtchen "meistens" in der Umfrage, daraus leitete sich meine frage ab.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Ich spiele immer noch in 2560x1440 @27".


----------



## FussyTom (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Moin.

Zur Zeit meistens noch in 1080p, hab mein neues 4K-System erst ein paar Wochen. 

Bin quasi noch ein 4K-Neuling, aber die ersten Eindrücke waren toll!


----------



## orca113 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Auf der Xbox One Full HD (wenn das jemanden interessiert) 

Aber in der Regel PC an meinem WQHD in WQHD.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



orca113 schrieb:


> Auf der Xbox One Full HD (wenn das jemanden interessiert)
> .



Glaube ich nicht. Die meisten AAA oder grafisch etwas aufwendigeren Spiele laufen auf der XboxOne nativ mit einer deutlich niedrigeren Auflösung als Full HD. Also vielleicht 1080i aber nicht 1080p.
Kein Wunder bei der verbauten Hardware, ich habe mal das Gehäuse entfernt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastManStanding (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



Ion schrieb:


> Nativ sind es nur 1920x1080, aber dank DSR sind es in den meisten Spielen 2560x1440
> Der Trend dürfte langsam wirklich Richtung 4K gehen, dennoch glaube ich, dass wir selbst 2020 noch viele User mit FullHD sehen werden.



Da werde ich wohl zu gehören. Ich habe seit Jaaaahren 1920x1200 und mein neuer Monitor liegt wieder im selben Bereich. Der wird wohl 10 jahre Durchhalten..^^

Vorteil:
Auch Hardware die in Zukunft alt ist reicht mir für schöne fps Werte bei allen oder nahezu allen Details.
Ich hab einen 3840x2160 Fernseher und Beamer und wenn das Ausgangsmaterial gut ist ist der Unterschied Maginal bei einem kleinen 24" PC Monitor


----------



## Dremor (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Mein Monitor löst in WQHD auf. 
Es ist ein Dell U2515h. 
Ist für mich der beste Kompromiss für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung für Shutterstock/Fotolia etc. 

Mir persönlich reichen 60fps da ich noch aus net Zeit komm in denen 30fps als flüssig bezeichnet wurden 😉

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Mai 2017)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Die meisten AAA oder grafisch etwas aufwendigeren Spiele laufen auf der XboxOne nativ mit einer deutlich niedrigeren Auflösung als Full HD. Also vielleicht 1080i aber nicht 1080p.


Nicht wenige anspruchsvolle Spiele werden auch mit 900/720p@30FPS ausgegeben, natürlich immer noch mit teils deutlich reduzierten Details, bei den Konsolen muss man auch berücksichtigen dass nicht alles Nativ ist was einem gezeigt wird, es wird auch viel Upscaling betrieben.


----------



## Schrotti (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Schon ne Weile in 3.840 × 2.160.


----------



## Nef (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Im Normalfall 1920x1080, dank DSR allerdings, wo ich kann, 3480x2160. Trotz Downsampling ist das schon ein deutliches Qualitätsupgrade.


----------



## blautemple (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Entweder in WQHD am Monitor, oder halt in 4K am Fernseher.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[x] 5120x2880

Dank DSR nur noch 5k mit wenigen Abstrichen die einem im Spiel eh kaum auffallen. Selten (Witcher 3) auch 4k. Vor der aktuellen GPU wechselte es zwischen 3840x2160 und 2880x1620 je nach spiel.

Seit dem Release der GTX 580 3GB und dem alten Downsampling ohne DSR im Treiber habe ich nicht mehr unter 2880x1620 gespielt.


----------



## theTPH (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

WQHD in 144Hz und Freesync  Mag meine Spiele gerne "hübsch"


----------



## Amon (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

2560x1440 nach Möglichkeit mit downsampling von 3840x2160.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[x] 1.920 × 1.080

Dank DSR aber meist in Faktor 1,5 oder 2


----------



## der_petling (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Noch auf FHD, bzw momentan fast garnicht da meine GTX770 abgeraucht ist und ich auf der alten GTX460 rumeiere. :/
Wenn die RX580 aber endlich wieder (und zu vernünftigen Preisen) lieferbar ist, oder Vega nicht zu teuer wird dann kommt der 27er AOC Agon AG271QX mit FreeSync und 1440p ins Haus.


----------



## hanfi104 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



der_petling schrieb:


> Noch auf FHD, bzw momentan fast garnicht da meine GTX770 abgeraucht ist und ich auf der alten GTX460 rumeiere. :/
> Wenn die RX580 aber endlich wieder (und zu vernünftigen Preisen) lieferbar ist, oder Vega nicht zu teuer wird dann kommt der 27er AOC Agon AG271QX mit FreeSync und 1440p ins Haus.



Na umso besser, da fühlt sich das Upgrade noch viel größer an, als es vielleicht wirklich ist





Mich würde interessieren wer hier 3x UHD angewählt hat und wie er/sie das befeuert.
SLI Support wird immer seltener, mehr als 2 Karten gehen nicht und die 1080TI und Titan Xp sind auch nicht immer potent genug


----------



## 3dfx01 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

2560x1440, alles darunter ist zu wenig bei einem angenehm großen Bildschirm, alles darüber verschlingt unverhältnismäßig Leistung das es nicht wert ist.


----------



## JanJake (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[X] Sonstige 

5040x1050x60

Schön über 3 Bildschirme. Eyefinity ist schon was feines, besonders in Shootern sieht man einfach viel mehr und dadurch schon einen beachtlichen Vorteil.


----------



## Neronimo (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

_[x] 1920x1080_
Wäre sogar bereit mal eine Stufe höher auf WQHD zu gehen, aber erst wenn 8GB Vram und entsprechende Monitore mMn erschwinglich sind. Lege mehr Wert auf Details, und da falle ich manchmal auf auf 50-55 FPS ab wenn ich nah ran gehe 

@Redaktion: Eine Sache die mich schon lange stört: Könnt ihr nichtmal Spalten oder sowas mit in euer Diagramm einbauen, es ist dann schon etwas "umständlich" nach der zu einem Balken gehörenden Zahl zu suchen....


----------



## Giesbert_PK (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

2 x 1.920 x 1.080
1 x 3.840 x 2.160

hab aber auch noch falsch geklickt 3.440 × 1.440


----------



## marcus022 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



Neronimo schrieb:


> @Redaktion: Eine Sache die mich schon lange stört: Könnt ihr nichtmal Spalten oder sowas mit in euer Diagramm einbauen, es ist dann schon etwas "umständlich" nach der zu einem Balken gehörenden Zahl zu suchen....


Öffne doch einfach den Explorer oder irgendeine andere exe und nutze sie als Lineal


----------



## IcyCrook (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Bin stolzer Full HD Zucker


----------



## DaNi1337x (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Nativ 1920x1080, aber durch Downsampling in den meisten Spielen 2560x1440. 
Mit 1080p bin ich mittlerweile komplett unzufrieden weil alle Spiele auf maximalen Einstellungen trotzdem noch pixelig aussehen... da verzichte ich lieber auf Einstellungen um auf 1440p zu spielen


----------



## D0pefish (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

offline/sp nativ 1920x1200, immer öfter VSR 2560x1600
online/mp 640x480, 960x600 je nach Laune
habe nativ eingetragen


----------



## drebbin (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

2560*1440 als native Auflösung....aber da ich DSR quasi Standartmäßig aktiviert habe = 3840*2160


----------



## onlygaming (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Würden "gute" WQHD Monitore nicht soviel kosten, hätte ich hier schon einen stehen.... sobald solche unter 300€ kosten, werde ich denke ich mal Aufrüsten 
Bis dahin muss mein Samsung SyncMaster 2333sw durchhalten


----------



## HisN (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Wenn man bedenkt wie lange so ein Monitor hält und das mal auf den Monat umrechnet, dann geht das auch bei sehr teuren Monitoren gegen lächerlich.  Das was wir am längsten und häufigsten am Computer nutzen darf nix kosten? 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Gut, aber ich möchte keine 600€ für sowas ausgeben, da es ein billigerer auch ganz gut tut, also ich meine mir ist der Unterschied zwischen nem billligen und einem Teuren zu klein.....


----------



## powerpanter (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Seit ich meine Zotac  GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme Edition habe immer in 4K das rockt


----------



## onlygaming (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Ja 4K ist schon was feines


----------



## streega (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Mein Dauerthema World of Warships in 5958x2494 dank DSR ... alle Details auf Anschlag, jedoch ohne jegliches AA, da sinnfrei


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Wie kannst du in der Auflösung noch das UI erkennen? Ich spielte mal kurz World of Warships in UHD und das war schon schlimm weil das UI nicht skalierte.


----------



## Amon (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Das ist mir schon zu klein wenn ich von 3840x2160 auf 2560x1440 downsmple.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blink86 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Seit "neuestem" in WQHD bei 27".  Auch wenn ich da mit meiner R9 290 bei einigen Spielen nicht alles auf Ultra stellen kann.

Habe bei einem Bekannten mal UHD auf 27" gesehen sowie vorher auf 24" mit Full HD gespielt und muss sagen, dass WQHD für mich völlig ausreicht und den perfekten Kompromiss aus Leistung und Bildqualität darstellt.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

1900x 1200
schön ich bin eine Minderheit


----------



## XD-User (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Aktuell noch in Full HD, mit neuer GPU würden die Blicke aber auch in Richtung WQHD/144 und UHD wandern


----------



## alm0st (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

2.560 × 1.440 @ 27 Zoll.

4k + 30/32 Zoll + Gysnc + 144 Hz + bezahlbar = noch ein Traum der in ferner Zukunft liegt


----------



## elbandi (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Joo, 2560x1440 DSR 2x mit 144Hz auf Asus VG278HE seit einem Jahr. Bleibt auch noch eine Weile so!


----------



## Falke99x (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Aktuell noch 1920x1080, aber sobald der Monitor verkauft ist kommt einer mit 3840x2160


----------



## GamerFx (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Drei FULL HD Monitor, Zwei 60 Hz und der Mittige Hauptmonitor hat 240 Hz. Wenn möglich Spiele ich aber mit Eyefinity und 5760 x 1080.


----------



## Jeretxxo (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Ich spiel auf einem Full HD Schirm, allerdings soweit es irgend geht immer mit Downsamling auf WQHD.


----------



## kmf (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

...meistens runtergeregelt auf 2560x1440 auf 27" Gsync-Moni. Für die native Auflösung von 3840x2160 ist selbst die auf 1400Mhz übertaktete 980Ti in vielen Spielen zu lahm.


----------



## TheRev90 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

2560 x 1440 mit 165 Hz für Shooter und 3840 x 2160 für sonstige Games wie Witcher 3, Rise of the Tomb Raider und  Co.

Beide Monitore haben 27"


----------



## gamingugp (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

1920 x 1080 @ 32"


----------



## Bohrwardor (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

3440x1440 und bei 90 Hertz


----------



## DaXXes (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Ziemlich exotisch, ich weiß:

[X] Sonstige:  SXGA+ 1400*1050

Ich hab halt noch so nen ollen Monitor


----------



## zotac2012 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Ich spiele in FHD 1080p mit meinem Dell IPS Monitor mit 60Hz und was soll ich sagen, das Bild ist Klasse und der Monitor ist Klasse und ich liebe diesen 
Und so lange es keinen IPS Monitor mit 144 Hz / 27"/ 1440p [WQHD] zu einem max. Preis von 350,00 Euro gibt, gibt es für mich keinen Grund zu wechseln. Für eine sterbendes TN Panel mit 27" / 1440p und 144 Hz sind mir meine Augen zu schade und für eine derart veraltete Technik mit Preisen zwischen 400-700,00 Euro, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Wer einmal einen gescheiten IPS Monitor hatte, der will doch nicht mehr auf ein TN Panel zurück.


----------



## Amokhahn (1. August 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

WQHD 2560 x 1440


----------



## Gast20190819 (4. August 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

3xuhd Monitore sind schon echt nice zum arbeiten und spielen das einzige Problem ist dass man gefühlt nur minecraft flüssig spielen kann da selbst 2 gtx 1080 ti graka in die Knie gezwungen werden.... und die Grafik herunterschrauben.. ne dann lieber nur auf wqhd skalieren lassen und alles andere auf Ultra stelen.


----------



## Anna83 (4. August 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[x] 1680x1050....spart ein Haufen Göööld .


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. August 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



Anna83 schrieb:


> [x] 1680x1050....spart ein Haufen Göööld .


Man lebt nur einmal, also raus mit der Kohle.


----------



## blautemple (4. August 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Man lebt nur einmal, also raus mit der Kohle.



Geld auf dem Konto macht nicht glücklich, es muss schon im Umlauf bleiben


----------



## 9maddin9 (14. August 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Immer noch in der guten alten FHD Auflösung, was anderes kommt mir momentan nicht auf den Tisch.


----------



## hasb1hal (15. August 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Also ich denke, dass die Tendenz doch Richtung 1440p geht, langsam aber sicher.


----------



## bisonigor (18. August 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Zur Zeit 1440p , aber ich bin schon nach der Suche, mein Wunschmonitor ist 32 Zoll UHD und mindestens 100Hz


----------



## Noname1987 (18. August 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

2560x1080      34 Zoll 144hz IPS Freesync und höchstgradig zufrieden.
Edit: Curved ist er auch noch. Ich Krieg hier gleich Schläge wie ich es wagen kann Spaß altmodisches noch anzuschaffen ^^


----------



## BosnaMaster (18. August 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

1440 mit 144 Hz...Bin voll zufrieden...  



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fossi777 (18. August 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

UHD oder 4k macht doch eigentlich nur auf  grossen 40 Zoll+ Fernsehern Sinn. 

Kann immernoch nicht nachvollziehen warum man wegen ein bischen höherer Bildqualität
auf wirkliche Features wie 144hz verzichtet und  solche gravierende Leistungseinbussen in 'Kauf nimmt.


----------



## blautemple (19. August 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



Fossi777 schrieb:


> UHD oder 4k macht doch eigentlich nur auf  grossen 40 Zoll+ Fernsehern Sinn.



Da hat wohl jemand noch nie vor einen 27"er mit 2160p gesessen


----------



## Deimos (21. August 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[X] 3440x1440.
Momentan für mich das Optimum.



Fossi777 schrieb:


> UHD oder 4k macht doch eigentlich nur auf  grossen 40 Zoll+ Fernsehern Sinn.
> 
> Kann immernoch nicht nachvollziehen warum man wegen ein bischen höherer Bildqualität
> auf wirkliche Features wie 144hz verzichtet und  solche gravierende Leistungseinbussen in 'Kauf nimmt.


Weil Prioritäten jeder anders setzt. Der eine würde nie mehr mit 60 Hz spielen, der andere nie mehr auf F-HD.


----------



## Paradize (21. August 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Full HD mit 144 Hz.

Mir kommt NIE wieder ein Monitor unter 144 Hz ins Haus. 60 Hz halte ich mittlerweile für unspielbar.


----------



## Chibs (26. August 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Mein Monitor hat Full HD aber mit Checkerboard Downsampling sehen die Spiele deutlich besser aus als "normales" 1080p


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. August 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Meinst du DSR 4k?


----------



## kratpi (28. August 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

1440 mit 144Hz - fantastisch. Ich war 1 Jahr brav und meine Frau hat das honoriert
Komme von 1600x1050 60Hz. Möchte ich nie mehr haben.


----------



## Xeonmorph2017 (12. September 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Zocke alles auf 1920 x 1080p, mehr schaffen meine Augen eh nicht (bin über 30 J.)

[früher haben manche Leute die Auflösung extra runter gestellt damit in Counter-Strike die Köpfe der Gegner GRÖßER werden... ]


----------



## Ion (12. September 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Ja wie mehr schaffen deine Augen nicht? Was ist das denn für eine Aussage? 
Eine höhere Auflösung ist doch angenehmer für die Augen, weil die Bildschärfe (in der Regel) steigt.


----------



## Andregee (12. September 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Display/Distanz Rate. Was nutzt 4k auf 27 Zoll wenn man einen Meter entfernt sitzt? Da reicht auch 1080p plus Sgssa um das Aliasing zu kompensieren. Auf 50 cm sieht das dann anders aus, da darf es dann auch 4k sein um nicht nur geringeres Aliasing sondern wirklich mehr Details zu sehen. Bei Zwischenabständen verwischen die Differenzen. Ich brauche auch kein 4k. Rechenleistung ist imho besser in hochwertigeren Renderverfahren besser angelegt, damit endlich mal die Kitschcomiklook ein Ende hat, der irgendwelche untertriebenen Effekte über das Bild legt nur um über die eigentlich auch heute noch schlechte Grafik hinwegtäuschen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sje (17. September 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[x]1.680 × 1.050


----------



## JFF78 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Auf dem Monitor mit 1920x1200 dank NVIDIA DSR 4x: 3840x2400


----------



## hoschi8219 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

1.920 × 1.080


----------



## BosnaMaster (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

1440 p nativ mit 144Hz @GTX 1080 TI  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blu-skye (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Je nach Bedarf:

3840 x 1600 
oder 
2560 x 1440  144Hz
oder 
3x 1920 x 1080 144Hz


----------



## ludscha (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

3440 x 1440


----------



## blautemple (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



BosnaMaster schrieb:


> 1440 ppi nativ mit 144Hz @GTX 1080 TI
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



1440 ppi wären zwar cool, aber stimmt leider nicht 
Du meinst wohl 1440p


----------



## BosnaMaster (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



blautemple schrieb:


> 1440 ppi wären zwar cool, aber stimmt leider nicht
> Du meinst wohl 1440p


Eh ja ich depp, habe mich verschrieben...xD Das wäre mal ein Monitor :TOP: Auflösung/Frequenz.  xD lol

Korrigiere das mal. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[x] 1680*1050. Anfang nächsten Jahres wird mein 10 Jahre alter LG MOnitor in Rente geschickt und durch einen Full HD MOnitor ersetzt.


----------



## DrHDready (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Immernoch in 1080P da ich mir erst einen 144hz Monitor zugelegt habe und bei neuen Spielen lange noch nicht auf die 144 Bilder komme in 1080P

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Manu (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Full HD weil Notebook.


----------



## BigBubby (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

1920*1200 in 24Zoll. Wenn 4k, 27Zoll mit >120hz raus kommen (bezahlbar) wird eventuell mal der inzwischen 10 Jahre alte Samsung 245b ausgetauscht.


----------



## Noctua (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Ich habe jetzt seit >3 Jahren neue Monitore. Es wäre schön wenn ich auch endlich mal wieder die neue Auflösung in den Umfragen wählen könnte...

Ansonsten:
1080 Ti mit 2x 25"  WQHD (gespielt wird  nur auf Einem)
1060 mobile 6G @FHD


----------



## bastian123f (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Noch auf 1920x1080. Aber hoffe bald auf WQHD, wenn die Freesync Monitore hoffentlich billiger werden.


----------



## Bloodie (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



Noname1987 schrieb:


> 2560x1080      34 Zoll 144hz IPS Freesync und höchstgradig zufrieden.
> Edit: Curved ist er auch noch. Ich Krieg hier gleich Schläge wie ich es wagen kann Spaß altmodisches noch anzuschaffen ^^



Dito
Höhere Auflösung brauche ich nicht, wäre sicherlich nett, aber was nutzt es mir, wenn die fps dann wieder zweistellig sind?


----------



## BigBubby (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Der Bildschirm überlebt meist 2-3 Grakas. Da kann man auch etwas drüber nehmen, damit man sich später nicht ärgert, dass es einen fehlt.


----------



## rehacomp (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Es wäre durchaus hilfreich gewesen, wenn hinter den Auflösungen auch die gebräuchlichen Kürzel wie UHD, QHD und wie sie alle heißen, stehen würden.

Hab natürlich das falsche angeklickt


----------



## BigBubby (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Sind die gebräuchlich? Abgesehen von Full HD bzw 2k und 4k sind mir die alle nicht gebräuchlich und ich muss jedes mal nachschlagen, was das ist


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Fließen hier jetzt noch vorherige Umfragen mit ein? 
Konnte jedenfalls keine Stimme für das GPU-Modell und die Auflösung abgeben. Lediglich an der Hersteller und VRAM-Größe konnte ich teilnehmen


----------



## Nef (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Einmal UHD infiziert geht weniger nimmer 

27 (oder 28?) Zoll Samsung in 3840x2160. Sieht echt chic aus . Für manche Spiele reicht die GPU Power allerdings nicht aus. Vielleicht habe ich bei einem der beiden PCGH Gewinnspielen ja aber Glück  und Gewinne eine 1080 Ti hehe.


----------



## DasRegal (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

5120 x 2160   Könnte man auch zu den gängigen Auflösungen hinzufügen.


----------



## Sir Demencia (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Ich nuzte eine EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0

und bin noch sehr zufrieden damit. 

Grundsätzlich hatte ich eine Anschaffung einer Oculus Rift geplant. Und dann wird es noch mal spannend, was die GraKa so schafft. Ansonsten hat die 980 so langsam einen ganz gravierenden Nachteil. Es fängt allmälich an, das ich nicht mehr alle Regler einfach auf ganz recht
s richten kann...


----------



## Ghost-T-Rex (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Momentan noch bei 1080p auf meinem 55Zoll Samsung mit meiner Asus Strix 980ti

Will aber bald auf 4k Monitor umsteigen ^^


----------



## belle (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Ich nutze seit vielen Jahren auch nur 1080p bei 27" und ein Upgrade ist bei mir dank VSR (1440p Downsampling) erstmal unnötig geworden.
Ich sehe in Zukunft eher wieder den Markt für 1440p-Monitore erstarken, dann natürlich mit Freesync/GSync, 120 Hz und mehr. Diese Auflösung sieht bei entsprechender Bildschirmdiagonale (nicht zu groß oder zu klein, so 27" - 28") sehr gut aus und ist wesentlich günstiger betreibbar als 2160p (UHD).
Da wäre ein 21:9 TFT in 3440x1440 für mich sogar interessanter als ein 4k-Modell: Die Bildqualität ist insgesamt ähnlich, aber man spart sich viele zu berechnende Pixel in der Höhe, was wieder etwas Performance bringt.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



Noctua schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt seit >3 Jahren neue Monitore. Es wäre schön wenn ich auch endlich mal wieder die neue Auflösung in den Umfragen wählen könnte...





Edelhamster schrieb:


> Fließen hier jetzt noch vorherige Umfragen mit ein?
> Konnte jedenfalls keine Stimme für das GPU-Modell und die Auflösung abgeben. Lediglich an der Hersteller und VRAM-Größe konnte ich teilnehmen



Ganz ehrlich: Häh? Ich verstehe nicht, was ihr mir/uns damit sagen wollt.



rehacomp schrieb:


> Es wäre durchaus hilfreich gewesen, wenn hinter den Auflösungen auch die gebräuchlichen Kürzel wie UHD, QHD und wie sie alle heißen, stehen würden.


Wir denken für die 2018er-Ausgabe der Umfrage drüber nach. 



DasRegal schrieb:


> 5120 x 2160   Könnte man auch zu den gängigen Auflösungen hinzufügen.


Wie wär's mit den krummen Iphone-Auflösungen? Daran spielen sicherlich mehr Leute als in 5.120 × 2.160. Welches Display hat diese Auflösung? Oder ist das eine 2×2-Wand aus 2.560-×-1.080-LCDs?


----------



## Noctua (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Häh? Ich verstehe nicht, was ihr mir/uns damit sagen wollt.


Ich habe vor Jahren mal eine Auflösung in der Umfrage gewählt, nämlich 1920x1080. Mittlerweile (seit mittlerweile 3,5 Jahren) habe ich aber 2560x1440, kann bei den Neuauflagen der Umfrage aber immer nur bei GPU und VRAM mitmachen. Bei der verwendeten Auflösung kann ich aber seit Jahren nicht neu abstimmen. Daher sind die Auflösungsumfragewerte nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.
Das möchte ich damit sagen bzw. habe es schon mehrfach im Forum geschrieben.


----------



## Andregee (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Ich nuzte eine EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0
> 
> und bin noch sehr zufrieden damit.
> 
> Grundsätzlich hatte ich eine Anschaffung einer Oculus Rift geplant. Und dann wird es noch mal spannend, was die GraKa so schafft. Ansonsten hat die 980 so langsam einen ganz gravierenden Nachteil. Es fängt allmällich an, das ich nicht mehr alle Regler einfach auf genz links richten kann...



Wer will schon die Regler links? [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrueRomance (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Hey ho,

eine Frage zum Downsampling.
Ich spiele hauptsächlich Battlefield 1 welches man Ingame ja höher skalieren lassen kann. Hatte bis jetzt immer Resulution scale auf 150%.

Jetzt habe ich diese auf 100% zurückgeregelt um normal 1080p zu haben ohne Downsampling. 
Wenn ich im Amd Treiber VSR aktiviere und im Spiel als Monitorauflösung 1440p anwähle habe ich keinen Verlust an FPS was ja schon nicht möglich ist bei 1080p und 1440p die selben FPS zu erhalten.
Zudem sieht das Game recht unscharf und milchig aus. Besonders auffällig bei der Schrift.

Was mach ich falsch? Muß ich noch irgendwas anderes einstellen?

Ich spiele mit einer RX480 auf 1080p @ 60 Hz.


----------



## Sir Demencia (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[emoji2]Hehe,
Post korrigiert.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gerwald (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Wenn ich mir die Werte der Umfrage hier so ansehen bestätigt mich das gerade nur in meiner Meinung. Test für CPUs oder GPUs in 720p zu machen ist bei weitem nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. Ja ich kenn das Argument wegen GPU Limet. Nur wie man sieht spielt kaum mehr jemand bei der Auflösung und daher ist es Sinnfrei.


----------



## Grestorn (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



Gerwald schrieb:


> Ja ich kenn das Argument wegen GPU Limet. Nur wie man sieht spielt kaum mehr jemand bei der Auflösung und daher ist es Sinnfrei.



Diese beiden Sätze widersprechen sich. Man macht den CPU Test bei 720p nicht deswegen, weil es Praxisnah ist, sondern weil es überhaupt erst eine Aussage über die Leistung der CPU erlaubt. 

Man kann ja gerne AUCH zusätzlich einen "praxisnahen" Test machen, da muss dann aber auch immer klar sein, dass diese dann auch NUR eine aussage für genau die gemessenen Konstellationen erlaubt und nichts sonst. Was die Praxisnähe dann schon wieder sehr in Frage stellt.


----------



## Andregee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Eben. Ich möchte in Erfahrung bringen wieviel Prozent CPU 1 schneller ist als CPU 2. Was nutzt mir da die Ermittlung eines Gpu Limits wenn meine nächste Grafikkarte 80 Prozent schneller ist oder ein anderes Spiel eben die CPU höher als die Gpu belastet? Ich frage mich manchmal wirklich wie man eine derart kurzsichtige Denkweise an den Tag legen kann 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DasRegal (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

@Carsten  Naja, ist ja einfach UWUXGA mit 4x DSR. Ich denke es wird viele Leute mit 1080p 21:9 Monitoren geben die mit DSR spielen. Aber allet jut. Ihr könnt ja nicht jede Auflösung pullen lassen.


----------



## JanJake (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



Andregee schrieb:


> Eben. Ich möchte in Erfahrung bringen wieviel Prozent CPU 1 schneller ist als CPU 2. Was nutzt mir da die Ermittlung eines Gpu Limits wenn meine nächste Grafikkarte 80 Prozent schneller ist oder ein anderes Spiel eben die CPU höher als die Gpu belastet? Ich frage mich manchmal wirklich wie man eine derart kurzsichtige Denkweise an den Tag legen kann
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Und das bringt mir was? Gar nichts! 

Denn wie stark das CPU Limit auf die Grafikkarte reagiert, hängt von der Grafikkarte ab und nicht von der CPU! 720p Tests sind der letzt dreck und sagen dir gar nichts aus! Bei der nächsten Grafikkarten Generation liegt das CPU Limit nämlich schon wieder anders, weil es eben auch andere Karten gibt! Testet man jetzt unter DX11 oder DX12 macht es noch einmal wieder einen Unterschied! DX12 merzt das CPU Limit fast aus und DX11 reagiert da sehr stark drauf, je nach GPU aber unterschiedlich. 

Deswegen ist auch das Ranking hier bei PCGH auch komplett aus der Luft gegriffen und sagt dir gar nichts darüber aus welche CPU schneller ist! Da ist CB um Welten besser! Schließlich bringt mir die Theorie nichts, wenn es in der Praxis niemals so sein wird. 

Dann ist vielleicht CPU X mit GPU X schneller als CPU Y mit GPU Y. Bei der nächsten Grafikkarten Generation kann das genau umgekehrt aussehen!


----------



## Wriddelfrumpf (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

1 440 × 900. Solange der läuft gibts auch keinen neuen.


----------



## Andregee (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



JanJake schrieb:


> Und das bringt mir was? Gar nichts!
> 
> Denn wie stark das CPU Limit auf die Grafikkarte reagiert, hängt von der Grafikkarte ab und nicht von der CPU! 720p Tests sind der letzt dreck und sagen dir gar nichts aus! Bei der nächsten Grafikkarten Generation liegt das CPU Limit nämlich schon wieder anders, weil es eben auch andere Karten gibt! Testet man jetzt unter DX11 oder DX12 macht es noch einmal wieder einen Unterschied! DX12 merzt das CPU Limit fast aus und DX11 reagiert da sehr stark drauf, je nach GPU aber unterschiedlich.
> 
> ...



Schmarn. Wenn du keine Spiele im CPU Limit spielst, ist das dein Problem. Ich habe genug davon und mich interessiert es, wieviel ich mit einer anderen CPU dazugewinnen kann. Will man die CPU Leistung bewerten, hat man jegliche Störeinflüsse auszuschließen. Aber hey lass doch mit Blick auf die Zukunft in 8k testen, dann sind alle CPU gleich schnell.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (6. November 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

WQHD 1440p


----------



## bastian123f (6. November 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Bin noch in FHD unterwegs. Möchte aber beim nächsten Angebot für einen 1440p Monitor abgreifen. Und hoffentlich mit FreeSync.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. November 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

4k @ 27".
Ich mag meine Pixel viel und dicht


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (20. November 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

5040 x 1050 -> drei 22 Zöller im Eyefinity-Verbund.


----------



## c0rn (23. November 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Noch 1080p - würde mir aber durchaus gern mal höhere Auflösungen anschauen.


----------



## Teamworks (26. November 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Aktuell WQHD 2560x1440.
Zweitmonitore sind noch FHD werden aber bald auch durch WQHD ersetzt.


----------



## Anticrist (28. November 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

4K oder höher (mit DSR)
"musste" auch kürzlich in einen neuen Beamer investieren, da mein alter die 4K nur in 30HZ lieferte.
Seitdem spiele ich wieder vermehrt auf dem Beamer,
Ansonsten 30" Asus PQirgendwas


----------



## d.c0r3 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

1920*1080@120Hz, GTX1080 und 2600K@4,5GHz


----------



## mgiceman311 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

4K Monitor@2560x1440...


----------



## PepeJoo (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

4k Monitor@3440x1440


----------



## Zocker_Boy (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

2560*1440 @60 fps mit dem Dell 2515H.



iWebi schrieb:


> Ein Bildschirm kann auch 15 Jahre überleben.



Aber auch nur, wenn man keine Kinder in der Wohnung hat, die plötzlich im Zimmer Fußball spielen müssen und den Monitor abschießen 
Okay, ist schon verjährt, aber meinem Bruder und mir mal passiert 

@Admins: 
Wie wäre es denn mit einer Umfrage, wie hoch die Bildfrequenz der verwendeten Monitore so ist?
Ich habe in dem Thread den Eindruck, dass viele hier bevorzugt mit 1080p und 120/144 Hz zocken als mit 1440p oder 4K und 60 Hz. Ich kann mich da natürlich auch täuschen.


----------



## RtZk (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

3840x2160 auf 27 Zoll, alles darüber an Bildschirmgröße, würde das Bild einfach viel zu pixelig machen. So sieht es einfach nur klasse aus  (wobei ich gegen 8k auf 27 Zoll auch nichts hätte  )


----------



## JackTheHero (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

1920x1080 oder wenn die Leistung reicht 2560x1440p auf einem 23" EIZO PVA.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Meine gewöhnliche Auflösung ist Nescafe aber das wohl gemeinte dürfte dann eher nur sein:
[x] 1.920 × 1.080


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

[x] 1920x1080

Und das noch für viele weitere Jahre, da ich mir erst gestern einen neuen Monitor bestellt habe.
144 Hz, Freesync, Curved, VA und eben FHD auf 27". (Acer XZ271bmijpphzx).


----------



## BigBubby (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

FHD auf 27 Zoll? Da dürfte der Bildschirm recht weit von dir wegstehen, sonst ist Pixel zählen angesagt


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



RtZk schrieb:


> 3840x2160 auf 27 Zoll, alles darüber an Bildschirmgröße, würde das Bild einfach viel zu pixelig machen. So sieht es einfach nur klasse aus  (wobei ich gegen 8k auf 27 Zoll auch nichts hätte  )


Nie mehr weniger Pixeldichte am Desktop-Monitor.

€: Ach, sogar der gleiche Monitor - gutes Ding, besonders mit aktivem FreeSync auch noch ^^


----------



## onlygaming (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



BigBubby schrieb:


> FHD auf 27 Zoll? Da dürfte der Bildschirm recht weit von dir wegstehen, sonst ist Pixel zählen angesagt



Hab jetzt selber nen 27´er FHD so schlimm ist das eigentlich nicht, der Monitor steht knapp 90cm von mir weg.

Warte jedoch darauf das WQHD oder gar 4K Monitore billiger werden.


----------



## Patrick9091 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

3840x2160


----------



## BigBubby (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

90 cm ist schon verdammt weit. Dann musst du einen Schreibtisch mit einer Tiefe von 1 meter oder mehr haben. Die meisten haben eher 80cm Schreibtischtiefe. Ich schätze die meisten Bildschirme sind auf etwa 50-60cm.


----------



## onlygaming (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*



BigBubby schrieb:


> 90 cm ist schon verdammt weit. Dann musst du einen Schreibtisch mit einer Tiefe von 1 meter oder mehr haben. Die meisten haben eher 80cm Schreibtischtiefe. Ich schätze die meisten Bildschirme sind auf etwa 50-60cm.



Ich habe es extra vom Zoll Stock vom Bildschirm bis zur Stirn gemessen  

Ich sitze aufgrund des Lenkrads auch bisschen weiter hinten.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2017)*

Hier geht's weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...er-aufloesung-spielt-ihr-meistens-2018-a.html

MfG,
Raff


----------

